# Ok This is just wrong.. but i love you mutt!



## pranicfever (Apr 7, 2006)

Cross Dressers Allowed..​ 
*Picture Removed ... However Below you'll find a pic of my alter ego.. Carmen ... He likes cute young men with tight bums..... and fruit...*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

**** is that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 7, 2006)

Your Def That One up there mutt don't fret hun i think you look good in leather.. but see you and your modly powers changed it.. so it was me.. i see how it is.. but your so wrong i'm this Ugly dude right here






Hi my name is Carmen and i am into nice men with soft bumcheekos​


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

holly shit, that has to be the ugliest thing i have every seen. i am going to puke now.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

now you really thought I was gonna let THAT one slide huh. hahahahahaha
That was way way way over the line. I look better than that. and have better taste too.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah... *** is up with that....

Looks like Iggy Pop in drag.... 

Be afraid... be very afraid.......


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 7, 2006)

I couldn't resist.. i went google hopping for drag queens.. for fun.. thought since you like crashing the ladies parties.. in drag you would love some red leather lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*Mutt i demand that this repulsive thread be closed at once. I can't take it anymore. After looking at that picture i don't think it's ever gonna work again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

What leather, there isn't any leather. hell thats just a naked dude with some bad taste in make-up


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Is fruit all that he has on?  here Mutt maybe you'll like this one better!  (i'm not sure of the gender)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*I have come to sing HAPPY BIRTHDAY. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

holy crap....that looks like courtney love   on a good day


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

and just in case...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG.....thats just wrong GDG....maybe they can catch a ride with this guy


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 7, 2006)

you guys ar making sme sick!!!! stop it just stop i say!!! wuts this world coming too!!??!?! hahaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 8, 2006)

How 'd you like to have to sit on that sweaty, butt juice covered seat?EEWWWW?


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 8, 2006)

count me out... yucky


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

WOW.....Thats all I have to say.......!


----------



## Grannie420 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nasty !!!!!   LOL  LOL


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 8, 2006)

Butt Juice Covered Seat?

Gawd, that's a discusting thing to think of!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Talk about scary. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok this thread has been about a disgusting as hell. but wanted to respond to one thing. 

I Love You too Pranic.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 8, 2006)

the grossest thing about the guy on the bike....i was actually there and took that pic    it was at a Friday the 13th bike rally....scary shit man 

heres some nicer pics fromt he bike rally to lighten the thread up


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow, I'm gone from the forum for one day and I come back to THIS?!?!?! (nice bikes btw Lady)


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 8, 2006)

thats very nasty and wrong!!!


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 8, 2006)

haha he/she is bangin yo, lol jk


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Now you've gone and done it again Pranic!! Thank you!!! sweet bikes LdyL! Stay away from those butt juice covered seats!


----------

